# Oberon Purse



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

When everyone was raving about the Oberon Kindle Covers, I checked out the site and decided I liked my M Edge just fine. However I fell in love with one of the purses.  A reader on this board asked me to post pictures of the inside of the purse, since she was interested in the pockets.

I have the purse and the pictures now. If that reader would contact me privately at [email protected] I would be happy to send her the pics. 

The purse is lovely. and the pockets are just as described.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Would you mind posting them? I'd love to see it as well!


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

I wouldn't mind posting them, but I haven't the foggiest idea how-- I thought I was a computer genius when I figured out how to e mail a picture. 

If you have easy instructions, I would be happy to post them as long it's within the rules. I know a lot of boards get testy about the amount of space pictures take up.


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

Or, I'm really not up to speed today, send me your email and I'll send them to you privately.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Barbara, I sent you an email; if you send me the pics, I'll post them for you.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Barbara M said:


> When everyone was raving about the Oberon Kindle Covers, I checked out the site and decided I liked my M Edge just fine. However I fell in love with one of the purses. A reader on this board asked me to post pictures of the inside of the purse, since she was interested in the pockets.
> 
> I have the purse and the pictures now. If that reader would contact me privately at [email protected] I would be happy to send her the pics.
> 
> The purse is lovely. and the pockets are just as described.


*That was me Barbara...thanks. I'll wait until Betsy posts them for you. I'm sure quite a few purse addicts we have here would love to see it and thanks in advance for taking those pictures *


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I also posted earlier that I would like to see the interior of the purse.  I'm considering one of the bags, but I want to know if the interior meets my needs or not.

Hope someone can post the pictures here.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, please post pics please! Would love to see the inside as well. Also in furture posts, please post if you have enough room for your Kindle & everything else. Also include size of handbag. Also, how is the leather? Is it soft? A recent handbag lover as well.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

YES please somehow post the pictures. I have a large collection of handbags maybe some of my Dooney's need a new friend.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I would love to see pictures too.


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

luvmy4brats has kindly volunteered to put the pics on the board, but I seem to have the wrong e mail.  I wrote her via the board reply thing and as soon as she confirms the address, I'm sure she'll post the pics. Or if someone could tell me how to do it, I'd do it and save her the trouble.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Barbara,

Here is the thread to read about posting pics: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,768.0.html Hope this helps.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

When I posted pic in a message I used a picture that I had save to photobucket. They had the IMG code right there next to your picture to copy.  Then in the message I simply pasted the IMG code I had copy.


----------



## nichelle02 (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh great! I've been looking at the purses. 3 weeks ago, I'd never heard of Oberon. Now, I have both a journal and kindle cover. I'd love to get the coordinating purse. 

Yay! Pictures! (Okay, I'll calm down and wait   )

Additional note: If you would like to send me the pictures, I'll be happy to post them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry to take so long. We've been Christmas decorating today.

From Barbara:

Picture 1 is the purse--Its called rose garden or something. Pic 2 is just a picture of the inside. Picture 3 is of the three open at the top pockets on one side. I put eyeglass cases in two of them and a fold up comb/brush in the third. Just so you would have something to see. Picture 4 is my kindle in its Klaret M-edge cover just sitting in the body of the purse. Picture 5 is of the zipper compartment propped open. Picture 6 is the kindle sitting in the zip compartment opposite the open at the top pockets. Picture 7 shows that the kindle zips safely into the pocket. The sideways pic is of the back of the purse along with my dell mini-9 (a tiny laptop about 10 inches square) and the last pic is of the mini 9 sitting in the purse, the kindle is zipped in the pocket and there's plenty of room.

I haven't used the purse yet, because I wanted to take these pics. But it fits over my shoulder just right for me. The straps are not adjustable, so some might have a problem with the strap lenght. The whole purse zips shut, and the kindle and mini 9 fit without any problems. What I couldn't get a clear picture of is that attached to the zipper is a little pewter dragonfly. Very cute. They also sent me for a little dragonfly charm as a gift.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm watching and waiting . . . .


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Sorry to take so long. We've been Christmas decorating today.
> 
> From Barbara:
> 
> ...


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh, now I have another high-ticket item to save up for - I love that and I was already looking at the Bold Celtic Knot purse to match the Kindle Cover that my SO is SUPPOSED to be getting me for Christmas.  Of course, then I'd need the checkbook cover to match, too.... I wonder if they give a discount for buying out the entire line in one pattern. 

Katiekat


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics of the inside.  I can tell that I'm going to be saving pennies, and figuring out how to afford this.....


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you.

I looked at the Oberon site.  Avenue of Trees tote in saddle.  Oh oh.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures. Very nice. I like the zip pocket for the kindle. 

Barbara,

Is it very heavy? I don't know why but my bag is always soooo heavy. LOL  I try to look for a bag with lightweight but... nice bag which I like tend to be very heavy.  

Shizu


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

Shizu, The purse isn't any heavier than any other purse. Or at least not that I notice. Of course it hasn't had a chance to fill up. It's big, so when it fills up it'll be very heave. 

Thanks to all the people who helped post those pictures. I looked at the thread you all recommended and the next time I have pictures I will try my very best.


----------



## supermom (Nov 19, 2008)

Your new purse is gorgeous.  I would like to have one for my laptop and other electronics that I travel with.  HMMMM This website is going to break me soon.


----------



## nichelle02 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures! Now, I want one. I'm going to cool my jets and just add it to my wish list, though. I think I've done enough damage with the kindle cover and journal. 

It's a beautiful purse.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow,

what a great looking purse!  

You must be so happy with it  

I'm glad you were able to post the pictures & share your thoughts.

Marci


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful purse (just as I expected it would be). I love the way the kindle has its own zippered pocket... Now I have to figure out how to get one!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

OH MY--------------
I probably shouldn't have seen those pictures.
Wishing................. has begun.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I love the way the kindle has its own zippered pocket...


Me too. . .so often the zipper pocket is really small. . . . . but I think hubby took my hint for a j'tote so I'll hold off for now. . . .

ann


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

You said it. The wishing has begun. I liked the handbags when I 1st saw them. Now I'm lusting after them. I've never found a zippered compartment on the inside, side of the handbag that my Kindle could fit in. Now, to save my pennies for the Kindle cover, handbag........ it never ends, does it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Toby said:


> You said it. The wishing has begun. I liked the handbags when I 1st saw them. Now I'm lusting after them. I've never found a zippered compartment on the inside, side of the handbag that my Kindle could fit in. Now, to save my pennies for the Kindle cover, handbag........ it never ends, does it.


No it doesn't ever end Toby. I always seem to find one more thing I want here, just one more.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Great...I should have never asked for pictures 

I love the pattern you chose Barbara...it kind of matches the Rozi skin that I got for Jinx *


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the Avenue of Trees tote in the neutral brown color saddle.  My cover is Avenue of Trees in fern green.  So they would go well together.

Yes, just one more . . . one more . . . .


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Linda, so true. I have to get their handbag, journal, a stand......it never ends, but it's so much fun as well.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

supermom said:


> This website is going to break me soon.


Me too - I plan to get at least one Kindle cover (maybe two), and would love a few other things as well, but this purse is beautiful! I wasn't sure I wanted to spend that much on a purse but now I think I have no choice...


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Toby said:


> You said it. The wishing has begun. I liked the handbags when I 1st saw them. Now I'm lusting after them. I've never found a zippered compartment on the inside, side of the handbag that my Kindle could fit in. Now, to save my pennies for the Kindle cover, handbag........ it never ends, does it.


No it never does! As soon as you find something that you have to have and save your pennies then say "that's it!" you find something else to lust after too.... ::sigh::


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Beautiful purse! Oberon has the best stuff! I am banned from even checking out their website until after Christmas...lol!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Beautiful purse! Oberon has the best stuff! I am banned from even checking out their website until after Christmas...lol!


I have to wait also.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks to Barbara for the pictures, I bought the same bag and received it yesterday. I love it! It's not heavy and size is just right.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Thanks to Barbara for the pictures, I bought the same bag and received it yesterday. I love it! It's not heavy and size is just right.


Congrats on your new bag Shizu, enjoy!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I want one of these!!  I love the Avenue of Trees but your Wild Rose photos are making me maybe change my mind...  decisions, decisions!!  I'm waiting until I get my bonus in March though as I have spent way too much money lately.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates, shitzu!! Thanks for mentioning that you didn't think it was not too heavy. That's on my list to buy in the future.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I want one of these!! I love the Avenue of Trees but your Wild Rose photos are making me maybe change my mind... decisions, decisions!! I'm waiting until I get my bonus in March though as I have spent way too much money lately.


*I love that one! I'm going to have to hold off until our taxes are done  I know you suggested a Lamy pen to me as a good place to start but I couldn't resist and ordered a Pelikan...should be here Friday  I think you may have created a monster...lol.

Congrats Shizu!!!*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I want to get the one that matches the Tree of Life Kindle cover...my hubby would kill me.  LOL!  He said he'd get for me for my bday...its in July


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates on your new bag, shizu.
Toby


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

BUMP

Someone was asking about the Oberon purses.


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!    

Something ELSE I want now 

God help me!!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

The obsession of the Oberon purses and covers can help me on my diet.  Soon I will have no money to spend on food.  Not only do I loose weight but I get beautiful products from Oberon.  Yikes!


----------

